# New deck for a z445



## ben70b (Aug 29, 2012)

I gotta chance to buy this z445 mower but it has a few issues, it was on a trailer that came unhooked from the truck going down the road and the deck was bent up pretty bad. Anyone know where I can source a new deck at a decent price?


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy Ben,

Ebay has a few of these decks...$$$$$....As you probably already know. I would also be concerned about a bent frame on that mower. 

You could strip all components off the deck and take it to a welding shop to see if they can straighten it? OR, take a BFH and a little finesse and try to do it yourself.


----------



## ben70b (Aug 29, 2012)

Ya the one they want $1100 for is about an hour away from me but I would have to get the mower for about $1200 to make that worth it I think. I will check what mother Deere wants tomorrow


----------

